# 5 panel urine drug screen code?



## dliberts (Oct 18, 2010)

Can I use 80100 to code a 5 panel urine drug screen? Thanks Daina


----------



## kitkatcoder (Oct 18, 2010)

DRUGS OF ABUSE TESTS: DOA drug screens are usually billed out as 80101 x the drug class. So, for a NIDA 5 (AMP/COC/OPI/PCP/THC), it would be 80100 x 5

 If it's a modified NIDA -5, however, like AMP/MAMP/COC/OPI/THC, it's only 80100 x 4 since Amp and Meth are both in the same drug class. 
note that CLIA waived drug tests have a modifier next to their CPT code...QW80101

from what i have found...hope this helps a little


----------



## dliberts (Oct 18, 2010)

*5 panel urine drug screen*

Cool thanks Kitkatcoder!


----------

